# New Topic replies - stop notifications



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi

How can I stop getting new topic replies for threads that I am no longer interested in on my 'show new replies to your post' link?

Thanks


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi
if you go to the thread, and by the first post click notify, ( right hand side)
you will get this message 


> Are you sure you wish to disable notification of new replies for this topic?


say Ok and they should stop being in your last replies

Hope this helps, likewise you can get replies for a thread you are reading but are not posting in 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi

No not those ones, I meant the ones you get on here not the notifications you get in your email.

If you look at "show new replies to your posts" it appears you cannot switch off new replies to subjects you have moved on from.....Which is quiet annoying if you reply to lots of threads.

Any suggestions?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Ive just tested it again,and it does work
click show new replies to your posts, go to the thread you wish to stop getting replies from and click the notify tab, OK it, this should stop you getting notifications to it, even if you post in it again,
however you may also wish to check your notifications settings in your profile.

~Dizzi~


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Ah HA!!

Ok thank you Dizzy


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Let me know if it fails


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Still couldnt do it via the notifications, it kept asking me ,, you sure you wnat to ENABLE ..blah blah... so I went to my profile and tried doing something from there.... will see if it works. Thanks


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

When it asks if you want to ENABLE say no, if its a thread you no longer want, 
it will say DISABLE if you are getting notifications and so thats when you click OK.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Unfortunately you can't stop them showing in your "show new replies" bit, so I tend to read the ones I want to then click the "mark as read" tap (top right) to get rid of the rest. Trouble is they do reappear the minute someone posts again. 

Chux xx


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah that's what i found, thanks chux


----------

